

Ruth Porat Brings Wall Street Discipline to Google - gwallens
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-23/google-cfo-ruth-porat-brings-fiscal-discipline

======
pcurve
I'd be very curious to know from Googlers, at what cost this was achieved.
There is always price for everything. $65 billion wasn't pulled out of thin
air.

